# how hard is finding a job in Australia?



## mademoiselle_nina

Hi everyone......
Maybe such question on this thred's subject has already been questioned by many of the forum member before me. Therefore i'm going to make it specific. 

I am 28 year old, got my bachelor degree from a nat'l institute of technology in Indonesia as an Environmental Engineer. I have been working for a national oil n gas company (one of its Refinery) here in Indo for like 4 years time.

I will likely move to OZ in 6-12 months time from now in either Prospective Marriage or Partner Visa. I plan to work of course, so how likely is the chance for me to get a job related to environment (anything ranging from : land contamination mngmnt/conservation/sustainability/research)?
Do you think my degree and >> 4years experience will be considered there? Or should i take any tertiary study, any short course, any certification?

What is the alternative (other than env.related) job, a newly migrated person can find? Just for the sake of having a working experience in Australia.

Thank you all 

-nina-


----------



## robboat

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Hi everyone......
> Maybe such question on this thred's subject has already been questioned by many of the forum member before me. Therefore i'm going to make it specific.
> 
> I am 28 year old, got my bachelor degree from a nat'l institute of technology in Indonesia as an Environmental Engineer. I have been working for a national oil n gas company (one of its Refinery) here in Indo for like 4 years time.
> 
> I will likely move to OZ in 6-12 months time from now in either Prospective Marriage or Partner Visa. I plan to work of course, so how likely is the chance for me to get a job related to environment (anything ranging from : land contamination mngmnt/conservation/sustainability/research)?
> Do you think my degree and >> 4years experience will be considered there? Or should i take any tertiary study, any short course, any certification?
> 
> What is the alternative (other than env.related) job, a newly migrated person can find? Just for the sake of having a working experience in Australia.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> -nina-


I think you will have a good chance if you make preparations now....
Think abut your skills and then look online for suitable job in Australia.....compare your qualifications and see how you match.

I think you should also use the contacts from the oil company you are working for as an introduction to possible work in Australia.

Mining companies must return the land to nature after mining so employ environmental engineers for this assessment.
Look at local councils as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Thank you Robboat  That answer gave me hope somehow, as i was so worried that my qualifications will not be recognized....at all

By the way, is there any website where i can actually check on whether my degree is recognized or no? Is going for a tertiary school in OZ will make any different to my chance of getting a job?


----------



## robboat

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Thank you Robboat  That answer gave me hope somehow, as i was so worried that my qualifications will not be recognized....at all
> 
> By the way, is there any website where i can actually check on whether my degree is recognized or no? Is going for a tertiary school in OZ will make any different to my chance of getting a job?


Ask one of the universities...

Murdoch in Perth, WA is a good choice......

Murdoch University in Perth Australia

Send an email to the international student enquiry address....they should be able to help you.


----------



## bmacavanza

Since you are in the oil & gas industry. It should be easy for you to find a job. Since you are not here, try your luck in seek.com. You will get heaps of information.

Mining is slowing down at the moment, and other industries are affected.


----------



## JobsNow

Never ever give up


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Robboat, thank you for the suggestion

Bmacavanz : Gosh i really hope it will be that easy  thank you.....i am on my way to read more about available jobs, qualifications needed, etc there  thank you

JobsNow : thanks  you too


----------



## rupaksahoo

Is anyone give me guidelines, how can i get pr visa for Australia, and how much good in fashion design career at Australia?

Sent from my Xolo_X900 using Australia


----------



## Suze Rush

I myself have a profession as well but am given no help whatsoever unless I am a citizen or permanant resident....which I am working towards....I am at the bottom of the totem pole and have had a great deal of difficulty.....very disappointed


----------



## consensual

even as pr may not get you the job you dream. There is no real job and that is why thousands and thousands of job turned contract each year. l don't think anyone ca
n stay comfortably in the same job for long because the local don't want you to. 
There is more reason from government down to private sector to tend to hire just contract worker well subject ed to your qualifications but even they hire you, they can still do whatever they want with you. Get what l mean ?


----------



## Suze Rush

Australia does not make things easy....doing it the right way doesn't really mean anything but extra money for Australia...be sure to do your research and see if you can find work before you get here or start saving now. That is just friendly advice.


----------



## copperpot

good luck with ur search but i think u have so many chances to get a job in Oz


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Thanks everyone, and good luck for everyone who is looking for a job in OZ....esp good luck for you suze


----------



## Suze Rush

copperpot said:


> good luck with ur search but i think u have so many chances to get a job in Oz


Actually No because of the fact only certain employment agencies will speak with me and I can't even get on at fast food places. Also alot of them state that unless an Australian citizen applies then you will be called. Be sure to do your research. I have applied to hundreds of jobs and still no job.


----------



## vnktrrd

Hi,

Would someone help me finding the information about the job opportunities in different states Australia? I need this to file an application for 190 visa.

I have wandered all through the forum and understood that getting a job in Aust is a herculian task and therefore decided not to proceed without a thorough analysis.

Thanks,
venkat


----------



## Ozz777

Suze Rush said:


> Actually No because of the fact only certain employment agencies will speak with me and I can't even get on at fast food places. Also alot of them state that unless an Australian citizen applies then you will be called. Be sure to do your research. I have applied to hundreds of jobs and still no job.


I feel your pain, Suze. I've been through the exact same thing. All I can say is network, volunteer, meet people and things will turn around eventually.


----------



## consensual

Australia is not as heaven for many who arrived and found that they have been judged in their own nature and talent. For those who preserve may survive. 
Even you have worked hard but do not expect that you can comfortably settled down by buying house or should l say mortgage taking . Situation always changes likewise many people get a mortgage but later have to sell the house because of finance/work changes. Here you will find thousands of property waiting to be let go in line of so many jobs are gone.


----------

